# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  03/23/08 - My Easter Morning Healing Dream

## Clairity

*My Easter Morning lucid* *Dream (03/23/08)* (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...041#post744041)

After almost 2 months of not so great lucids/recall, I finally had one of the most memorable lucids of my life.. below are the recollections of my lucid dream:

I realized that I was lucid but I couldn't see. It was like there was a heavy thick fog in front of my eyes. I reached up to rub my eyes and felt my glasses (which I never wear in my LDs). I take them off and my vision clears for a couple of seconds but then the fog rolls in again. I reach up and again remove my glasses and my vision clears again.. only temporarily. I start to get agitated thinking this was going to be how my dream would play out but I reminded myself to remain calm. I stated, "Clarity NOW!" but my vision didn't clear.

All of a sudden, my vision became crystal clear.. I recall trying to feel for things but I can't remember if that was the reason for the vividness I now experienced.

Now that my vision was clear I realized that I was a young man in this lucid but that fact didn't faze me at all. I also remembered the task of the month and that I had already planned on doing the advanced task of bringing something inanimate to life.

I see that I am in a small town and that there is a small house in front of me and decide that there may be something inside that I can use. I walk through the front door and am standing in the living room. I see people (mother/father/children) frozen in time sitting on the couch.. even the tv was still. I don't know why I didn't bring them to life but it never even crossed my mind to disturb this scene. I backed out of the room and went back through the front door.

I notice a small weather beaten cat statue curled up on the porch  and decided that it would be the perfect thing to bring back to life.

I kneel down and stroke it saying "live" and I feel it become real.. fur instead of clay.. breathing. But sadly I also realized that, even tho it was now real, it was sickly, old and beaten down in life as it had been in clay.

I immediately felt sorry for it and decided that being alive wasn't enough.. that I had to "heal" it. I put my hands again on its patchy fur and said lovingly yet firmly, "Heal!". The cat took a deep breath, I felt it relax under my hands and I could tell that it felt "better". It stood up and scampered off the porch.

I walked off the porch and down the street. I saw another old cat and decided to heal it as well but it had other ideas. It took off and I ran after it. I cornered it in an open garage that belonged to the local mechanic. I slowly reached out and ran my hands over its fur soothing it while quietly saying "heal". Its heart stopped racing and it too grew young and healthy again.

As I watched it run away, I notice a teenage boy and his father watching me. The garage was at the bottom of a grassy hill and I don't know how word spread but as I looked up from the open garage door.. I see people coming with their pets. Some were walking them.. others were being carried by their owners.

My spirit willed them to "hurry" because I wasn't sure how long my lucid dream would last. As they began to file past me, I yelled for the last few stragglers to hurry.. to run.. to get here as quickly as they could.

When all had entered and had taken a seat on the garage floor (about 30 or so), I told them that I didn't know how much time I had and that I would need their help.. their energy.. their love to heal all the pets in the room.

I asked them to touch their pets and to say/pray the word "heal" with me and to believe it to be so.

I thought that I would stand in front of the crowd and merely throw my healing energy but I found myself drawn to try to physically touch as many animals as possible before the dream ended.

I healed each animal laying my hands alongside their owners.. animals that could barely move began to jump in their owner's arms. The most memorable healing being that of a dog with glaucoma who's milky eyes ( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5969571_5e094623f7.jpg ) slowly turned their normal color again.

When all had been healed and the garage empty except for the man and his son (who I by now had figured out were the owners), I sat with my back against the garage wall and took out my pen and notebook. I explained to them that I was dreaming and that if I didn't write this all down I would surely forget alot (if not all) of the details.

The man thought it strange.. but his son (who I gathered was kind of lazy) simply said, "Hey! He healed my bike!" and spun the back wheel while we all laughed. And while laughing.. I felt the dream end..

Once awake I went over the dream in my head realizing that I've rarely had a more satisfying dream.. lucid or otherwise. I could still feel the various textures of the animal's fur, the look of gratefulness in the eyes of the pets and their owners and I could still feel the warmth of the love in that garage.

I thank the angels of pure white light for this dream.

Happy Easter.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I just love this dream.  ::content::

----------


## gagaku

That one sounded very nice, and it's very nice of you to heal all of those animals!

----------


## Clairity

> That one sounded very nice, and it's very nice of you to heal all of those animals!



Thanks.. I still feel a warm glow when I think about i!  ::content::

----------


## Keitorin

That was lovely, I enjoyed reading it a lot. I love animals but can't do anything for them at the moment, so having a dream like that would be amazing and only affirm my dedication to helping them in the future, I think.  :smiley: 

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Clairity

> That was lovely, I enjoyed reading it a lot. I love animals but can't do anything for them at the moment, so having a dream like that would be amazing and only affirm my dedication to helping them in the future, I think. 
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Keitorin, I too love animals (as I sit here with my four dogs) and this was definately one of my most beloved lucids! 

I'm so glad you enjoyed it.  ::content::

----------


## Keitorin

> Keitorin, I too love animals (as I sit here with my four dogs) and this was definately one of my most beloved lucids! 
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed it.



Awesome! I've always wanted a dog, but can't have one due to my dad's allergies. Instead, we have three cats (one is going with me when I move out).  ::biggrin:: 

Someday though, I will have a dog! I think Riley (my cat) would get along with it as long as the dog was good with her wanting to play with it and/or chase it.  ::roll::

----------

